# Funny, though not sure if it will work



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 12, 2010)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="382" data="http://www.funnieststuff.net/FunniestStuffPlayer.swf">
 <param name="bgcolor" value="#F4F4F4" />
 <param name="movie" value="http://www.funnieststuff.net/FunniestStuffPlayer.swf" />
 <param name="FlashVars" value="videoFile=http%3A%2F%2Fvideos.funnieststuff  .net%2Fcontent%2F2010%2F02%2F10%2F1%2Fpixam.flv&vi  deoTitle=Pixar%20Animation.&autoPlay=false&fullScr  eenScriptURL=http://www.funnieststuff.net/scripts/funniestStuffPlayerFullScreen.js" />
 <param name="seamlessTabbing" value="1" />
 <embed
 type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
 width="450"
 height="382"
 bgcolor="#F4F4F4"
 src="http://www.funnieststuff.net/FunniestStuffPlayer.swf"
 FlashVars="videoFile=http%3A%2F%2Fvideos.funniests  tuff.net%2Fcontent%2F2010%2F02%2F10%2F1%2Fpixam.fl  v&videoTitle=Pixar%20Animation.&autoPlay=false&ful  lScreenScriptURL=http://www.funnieststuff.net/scripts/funniestStuffPlayerFullScreen.js">
 </embed>
</object>


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope didn't work


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 12, 2010)

It worked, but ain't sure what it did!


----------

